# Информация о композиторе?



## AKKO MEN (15 Сен 2012)

Кто-нибудь знает хоть какую-нибудь информацию о композиторе Викторе Новикове? и как с ним связаться?


----------



## Lizasha (15 Сен 2012)

Может, через издательство?


----------



## MAN (18 Сен 2012)

М-м-да! Насчёт информации совсем не густо:
http://www.psiac.ru/kafedra-niod/novikov-viktor-efimovich
Связаться, может быть, получится через институт, где он преподаёт?
http://www.psiac.ru/kafedra-niod/about


----------



## AKKO MEN (18 Сен 2012)

Спасибо за информацию!


----------



## sergius-sergius (19 Сен 2012)

Не знаю как сейчас, но в мою бытность он преподавал в Ижевском музыкальном училище, был зав. кафедры нар. инструментов. При училище у него была школа джазовой импровизации. Попробую найти номер его мобильного и адрес электронки.


----------

